# What brands should I stay away from?  What should I consider?



## TXvet (Jul 8, 2019)

First off- thanks for all the info. I’m brand new here and I’m sure you get these questions all the time...  Thr problem with these what should I buy threads is everyone is looking for something different, different features, etc.  Well, I can find the modes that interest me the most if you guys can tell me which brands to consider and which brands to avoid. I’ve been looking for a little while now and my head is literally spinning. 

I’m replacing our family’s propane grill so this pellet grill will be our only smoker/grill. We are a family of four and will use it here in Texas about 3-4 times a week.  I’m looking to spend about $600-800 all in (cover, accessories like any sear grates, etc.). I’m good with maintenance and want a brand that will last. I would like something that can sear to finish sitting off, even if that’s throwing a cast iron griddle at 450 for 20 minutes and using that instead of the grates that come with it. 

Extra info- I have a Costco membership and get a 10% military discount at Lowe’s. So I’m looking at those two places for most bang for my buck. I’m looking at Traegers at Costco, the Pro PBs at lowes, Camp Chef, you name it. So Thanks in advance for my admittedly newbie post. Just looking to know what brands really stand ou for quality, longevity and accuracy in my price range. I’m looked at all the reviews but I’m convinced they are written by different companies- and they all say different things, so no luck there...

Any advice?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 8, 2019)

First off, a big welcome from Middle TN!  I'm sure plenty of people have had great success with the brands you listed.  In my biased opinion, you can't go wrong with a Rec Tec.  I've had mine for several years, and it's been a solid performer.  They also have top notch customer service.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 8, 2019)

Welcome! I’m not big on pellet smokers so don’t take my word for it but not sure you are going to get the type of grilling you are used to from a gas grill. Most of the posts I have read say they don’t grill like regular gas or charcoals. Might look at spending $400 a piece and getting a pellet smoker and a gas grill for different applications. Not sure if that feasible but know you can get a pit boss pellet smoker and a Weber gasser in that price range plus 10% off at Lowe’s will cover your taxes. Again just throwing that out there could be totally wrong. Anyways good luck let us know what you decide!


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 8, 2019)

Based on the available info I wouldn't get a pellet grill if I were in your shoes. I would go with a kamado grill. They are good at grilling and can smoke as well. I understand the need for convenience, but I can get my kamado up to temp in about the same time I can get my pellet going. Charcoal can also be had for cheap if you stock up when sales hit.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 9, 2019)

TXvet said:


> First off- thanks for all the info. I’m brand new here and I’m sure you get these questions all the time...  Thr problem with these what should I buy threads is everyone is looking for something different, different features, etc.  Well, I can find the modes that interest me the most if you guys can tell me which brands to consider and which brands to avoid. I’ve been looking for a little while now and my head is literally spinning.



If you look at this forum, and others, and check the number of threads describing problems and do a tally of those threads according to grill manufacturer, then you may be able to get a feel as to which brands to avoid.

I would start out by looking at say, this page and up to the last 10 pages of threads, maybe even as much as the last year’s  worth of thread titles, in this the Pellet Grills section of this forum.  I'd read  threads which describe problems, and keep a count of the brands mentioned in those "problem" type threads.



TXvet said:


> I’m replacing our family’s propane grill so this pellet grill will be our only smoker/grill. We are a *family of four and will use it here in Texas about 3-4 times a week.*  I’m looking to spend about *$600-800 all in (cover, accessories like any sear grates, etc.). I’m good with maintenance and want a brand that will last. I would like something that can sear to finish sitting off, even if that’s throwing a cast iron griddle at 450 for 20 minutes and using that instead of the grates that come with it.*



Based on what I've seen in here and elsewhere, what you're describing is a tall order.

You want reliable, at a $600.00-$800.00 price point and with all of the accessories, big enough to feed a family of four, and reliable enough to do that 3-4 times per week.

You want it built to last, which goes to quality of build materials and durability of  those build materials. Quality of construction and corrosion resistance.  And you want it to be able to sear well.

At the price point that you're describing, and with accessories,  I have not seen a brand referenced in here nor elsewhere,  which would check all of those boxes.

Reliability when you go to fire it up, good construction materials and build quality which will "last", is going to cost good money just by themselves,  and put you at or near the top of your price range, if not beyond it, right off the bat.

Throw in accessories, and you'll easily top your price point.

"Size" is the easiest box to check, as there are many pellet grills out there which are "big".  But many of the "big, but cheap" pellet grills out there, are among those leading the pack in the description of problems.  Not to mention that many of these less expensive grills are made of low grade steel which is less resistant to corrosion.



TXvet said:


> Extra info- I have a Costco membership and get a 10% military discount at Lowe’s. So I’m looking at those two places for most bang for my buck. I’m looking at Traegers at Costco, the Pro PBs at lowes, Camp Chef, you name it.



Again, I would do a thorough perusal of this forum first, and then others like it, searching for threads describing problems in pellet grills in general.

While doing so, I would do a tally to determine how well represented the brands that you refer to above are in those "problem" threads.

The brands which repeatedly showed up, I would avoid.

I can just about guarantee that the brands leading the pack in the description of problems, are going to fall in the price range that you have set.  That $600-$800.00 range, (and below $600.00) and they are going to be sold in chain stores like Lowes, Home Depot and Costco.

As you go to the brands that are in the  $800.00 and above range, the frequency of threads here and perhaps some of the other places that you may look, which describe problems,  is going to decrease.

The $800.00 and above range, and possibly well above that range, with all the accessories you're describing, the reliability and durability that you're describing,  the size that you'll likely need for a family of 4,  is possibly going to lead you into the GMG, Grilla, Rec Tec, Yoder, MAK type offerings.

Some of these aren't likely to be sold in big box stores and chain hardware stores.

But you will see and hear of a lot fewer threads describing problems in these, than in some of the less expensive offerings.

Some of that is possibly due to sheer number of units (mass) produced.  So it is fair to take that into account as well.

But by and away, IMO, much if not most of it is due to overall product quality vs what you'll find in the stores that you mention.



TXvet said:


> So Thanks in advance for my admittedly newbie post. Just looking to know what brands really stand ou for quality, longevity and accuracy in my price range.



Arguably, there really are no "standouts" among pellet grills priced in the range that you state.

And now that “accuracy” is in the mix, well...it’s going to be difficult, if not impossible to check all of your boxes st the price point that you specify. 

From what I have seen,  "standouts" among pellet grills, are going to come in at a higher price point than what you’ve mentioned.

Based on a description of problems and their frequency,  the grills with the highest description of problems are going to come in at the $600-800 price point and below the lower of the two figures.

Once you get above that price point, the description of problems begins to thin out.



TXvet said:


> I’m looked at all the reviews but I’m convinced they are written by different companies- and they all say different things, so no luck there...
> 
> Any advice?



This is why I suggested reading threads in fora like this one, searching for descriptions of problems amongst a variety of brands and going from there.

Good luck.


----------



## sweetride95 (Jul 9, 2019)

Buy a clean, low mileage Traeger off of your local market place. Fair price and nice grill to see if you even like the pellet experience. I also have friends that thoroughly love and use their $500 Pit Bosses. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## megabrisket (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm going to throw my 2 cents in and say Grilla. I just got my Grilla a few months back and love it! Great quality, customer service, and relatively affordable. I spent $970 on mine but I got a few extra accessories. If you're okay with $800, I'd save another month or two and add a little more the the budget personally. The Grilla goes up to 500 degrees which is good for searing. Plus they also offer the option to buy grill grates which can REALLY sear. They've got a few different models to pick from, mine is the Grilla (OG). Give them a look.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 9, 2019)

I’m not a pellet guy but have done a ton of research. Based on your criteria I’d keep my eyes open for a used Rec Tec.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 9, 2019)

Rec Tec Owner here and I can tell you ... go to their website and look at them.  They will have something to fit your budget...their quality is great! and their customer service in unparalleled!!! 
I am exceptionally happy with mine.  I got the Bull model and it works liek a champ.  I did a 6 hour cook on July 4th and the temp never fluctuated it was rock solid.
If you call them just to ask questions...they will spend all the time you need to make you happy!  
How much is that level of support worth?  Just my 2 cents!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 9, 2019)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> Based on the available info I wouldn't get a pellet grill if I were in your shoes. I would go with a kamado grill. They are good at grilling and can smoke as well. I understand the need for convenience, but I can get my kamado up to temp in about the same time I can get my pellet going. Charcoal can also be had for cheap if you stock up when sales hit.



He makes a good point. Didn't even think about a kamado but you get all the versatility of grilling and smoking. They get a little pricey but they will last a lifetime. Check local craigslist or marketplace for a kamado joe or big green egg. Probably end up spending less in charcoal than pellets in the long run and no electrical components to worry about.


----------



## TXvet (Jul 9, 2019)

Thanks to all for the thoughts and insights. I’ve kind of narrowed my focus down to the smaller Rec Tec, the trailblazer, and the Traeger 575.  They both seems to be pretty good quality, both use the PID temp control, both WiFi, etc.  The traeger seems a touch larger, but the difference in probably negligible. And theyre both comparable size-wise to the one I’ve used in the past (a buddy’s).  Any thoughts or recommendations between those two?  

Always trust the experts!  Thanks!


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 9, 2019)

TXvet said:


> Thanks to all for the thoughts and insights. I’ve kind of narrowed my focus down to the smaller Rec Tec, the trailblazer, and the Traeger 575.  They both seems to be pretty good quality, both use the PID temp control, both WiFi, etc.  The traeger seems a touch larger, but the difference in probably negligible. And theyre both comparable size-wise to the one I’ve used in the past (a buddy’s).  Any thoughts or recommendations between those two?
> 
> Always trust the experts!  Thanks!



My vote would go to the Rec Tec if you’ve narrowed it down to those two.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 9, 2019)

Compare warranties, customer service and problems.  The Traeger are loaded with problems and from the ones I have personally seen they are not built to the same quality as the Rec Tec.  I researched which grill I wanted for six months....yes SIX MONTHS befor I finally decided on the Rec Tec and not a second has there been any doubts after I got it.
If you want more information on the Rec Tec....go to their forum board and ask around....www.rectecforum.com from the people who all own them.  Thats where you will get the best info on it.


----------



## Fishonshawn (Jul 10, 2019)

New here. Just found the forum but thought it throw my 2 cents in. I don't know what the general consensus is on camp chef around here but I got the woodwind grill with the sear box a couple months ago now and love it. Its just a little more over your budget but like others said for what your wanting you may want to just save a little more and up that a bit. Mine came with a cover which was a plus and I got a shelf for it off qvc for cheaper than they wanted directly from them. The sear box runs off propane and gets 900degrees. Talk about a crazy good sear. The grill itself seems well built but admittedly this is my first pellet grill...actually I never grilled much before this at all and now I'm grilling all the time. So if you can swing a little more it's another option to look at if you want.


----------



## TXvet (Jul 10, 2019)

Thanks for the tip. I actually looked at Camp Chef- that exact model. Think I found it for around $900 or so?  I just didn’t know anything about the brand. Some of these manufacturers really need to streamline their product lines- way too many choices. 

I’ve noticed that if I have up the WiFi feature and the PID temp control, I could get a much bigger grill. I can live without WiFi, no sweat. But how much a difference does the PID system make?  Assuming the same pellets and all other factors being equal, would the PID system really produce a better product? It’s a little tempting to give that up and get a big Pit Boss for less money!


----------



## Fishonshawn (Jul 10, 2019)

Yeah after reading about PID it may be something I look for when I get my next grill. Which, if this camp chef woodwind last, should be years and years down the road. I didnt know much about pellet grills when I got mine a couple months ago. I did some research on brands and watched videos and read reviews on ones I thought I might like. The sear box caught my eye and honestly I dont think now that I've used it I could go without one. It's to convenient and I love the char it puts on a steak. I dont care what people say, turning your pellet grill to max temp (usually around 500 degrees) and putting some grill 'marks' on the steak is not what I'd consider a sear.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 10, 2019)

TXvet said:


> Thanks for the tip. I actually looked at Camp Chef- that exact model. Think I found it for around $900 or so?  I just didn’t know anything about the brand. Some of these manufacturers really need to streamline their product lines- way too many choices.
> 
> I’ve noticed that if I have up the WiFi feature and the PID temp control, I could get a much bigger grill. I can live without WiFi, no sweat. But how much a difference does the PID system make?  Assuming the same pellets and all other factors being equal, would the PID system really produce a better product? It’s a little tempting to give that up and get a big Pit Boss for less money!



The PID controller gives you true set it and forget it capabilities by keeping your actual temps to within plus of minus 5° of your selected temps.  If you set it for 250°, well then if it's a good PID controlled grill, it's going to stay either at, or  to within, 5° of that 250° that you selected.

This lessens the chances of your temps going excessively high or excessively low during an "unmonitored" cook, such as an overnight cook of a brisket or pork shoulder.

Or even during a shorter cook of ribs, turkeys, or whole chickens.

If I want a "large chamber" smoker with fluctuating temperatures, well then I'll buy a stick burner, offset, and stay up and tend fire all night long, adding wood and playing with vents,  and get food that taste arguably better than can be gotten off of any pellet grill.

However if I'm going to buy a pellet grill, then I want precise temps.  That's part of what I'm paying for.

I don't want my temps going all over the place.  Especially if it's on a USDA prime brisket that I paid good money for.

I want to set my temp at 225°, 250°, whatever I'm smoking at, and I want them to stay at or around that until I'm done smoking

If I don't mind wild temperature swings and want to deal with those, well then I'd just as soon stick with my Kamado or for much less money, a Weber Smokey Mountain,  and get very little sleep, because of the need to control vents, or add charcoal.

If you do this for long enough,  this hobby of ours, well then you will eventually get a bad result or a few bad results.

If/when I get a bad result, well I want to know that it wasn't because my temps were fluctuating too widely.  I don't want that variable in the mix when I try and figure out what may have gone wrong with that cook.

I want to control as many variables as I can, so as to increase my chances for repeatability with my successful cooks.

This, to me,  means controlling my temperatures and keeping them as accurate as I can.  

I don't like variables.

As far as WiFI, well, you put a prime brisket or pork shoulder on at 11:00PM, and before you retire for the night, want to check on it, and/or make sure that your temps are locked in.  You don't have to go outside to do that.

The WiFi allows you to observe what's going on inside of the cooker, when you are not at it.

For example, during an overnight cook, you want to check the temperature of that brisket or pork shoulder before you get out of bed.   And without going outside to look at the thermometer of a grill which does not have a PID controller and no Wifi, bounce around all over the place with 30-50° temperature swings.

Or perhaps  you want to jack up your grill temps to power through that stall without going outside and turning the knob of a cheaper grill up to do so in the middle of the night.

Or perhaps you're out front, BSing with the neighbor.  You simply reach into your pocket, look at your phone, and you can tell what the grill and the food are doing, without going around back.

Say , you're watching the game and you want to know how close the ribs are to being done.  You don't have to go outside to check them.  You don't have to go outside until it's time to take 'em off.

Say you want to do wings.  You turn the grill on from your phone, set the temperature that you want to cook at, again from your phone, and when it reaches temp, which you will know by looking at your phone,  you go to the fridge, take your food out and put it on the grill.

If it takes you longer to do that than you thought, well then the PID controller will keep the grill at the temperature that you chose, plus or minus 5 degrees.

You can do all of  that with a WiFi  PID controlled grill.

You'll find many people who said that they could do without the above features before they purchased WiFi PID controlled grills.

But after they did purchase them, and used those features and got used to that convenience,  very few would be willing to give up those features and conveniences.



Fishonshawn said:


> Yeah after reading about PID it may be something I look for when I get my next grill. Which, if this camp chef woodwind last, should be years and years down the road. I didnt know much about pellet grills when I got mine a couple months ago. I did some research on brands and watched videos and read reviews on ones I thought I might like. The sear box caught my eye and honestly I dont think now that I've used it I could go without one. It's to convenient and I love the char it puts on a steak. I dont care what people say, turning your pellet grill to max temp (usually around 500 degrees) and putting some grill 'marks' on the steak is not what I'd consider a sear.



This is why I'm a firm believer that there is no one grill which does it all, and it's why I sear steaks on my Kamado.

Grill marks, mean nothing to me.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 12, 2019)

In my humble opinion...if you buy a pellet grill without the PID your wasting time and money.  Find someone who has one and try it and you will never go back to anything else!  As my good buddy Ron used to say....it a true "SET IT & FORGET IT"
And Rec Tec is the best they come!


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 12, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> In my humble opinion...if you buy a pellet grill without the PID your wasting time and money.  Find someone who has one and try it and you will never go back to anything else!  As my good buddy Ron used to say....it a true "SET IT & FORGET IT"
> And Rec Tec is the best they come!



Knowing what I know now, I would not own a pellet grill without a PID controller in it.

In fact, JMO, I don't even see the benefit in building one these days, without such a controller in it.

What's the point?  I'd just as soon run my WSM all night long for an overnight cook,  and get a heavier smoke taste on that food  than I'd get from a pellet grill which had  it's temps bouncing around worse than my WSM's temp fluctuations.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 12, 2019)

Some folks make a mountain out of a mole hill and temps swings are common on most smokers and all ovens, folks can be anal about everything under the sun imo, if something works why buy the newest toys lol, they will be out of date before long any way when the new part comes out


----------



## mike243 (Jul 12, 2019)

Also the swings are engineered into some of these units in order to produce more smoke,


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 12, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Some folks make a mountain out of a mole hill and temps swings are common on most smokers and all ovens, folks can be anal about everything under the sun imo, if something works why buy the newest toys lol, they will be out of date before long any way when the new part comes out



I respect your opinion and your right...some people can be anal and I know I am one of them.  My thought is if they make a unit that eliminates one variable (temp) then why not?  Lets face it...there are a lot of variables that go into great food coming off of a smoker.  I never mastered the "art" of maintain a fire.  I never had that much time to do so.  Now along comes a unit that you literally set it and it does all the work...sign me up.  I want to spend what little time I have with this enjoying my friends and family and not hovering over a fire while everybody else gets you enjoy everybody company.  The people that do have that mastered I do envy you because you are that much better in this hobby and to do so is not easy. 
If you have 2 pellet smokers side by side...one with PID and one without...and I know the one without will put out great food but I have to babysit it more to do so...Ill save for the other....which I did and its what I bought.  If somebody cant afford the one with then no problem they will learn its quirks and put out great food as well.
Call me lazy ...I wanted it to be easier...ehh the food is great...LOL


----------



## sweetride95 (Jul 12, 2019)

I put a PID on my Traeger. It now holds +/- 5-7 degrees. Not sure it's made the food any better, but it has helped me focus more on the food. My brain could care less on the make and model of the grill, but the 25+/- temp swings were driving me crazy. A little more homework up front very likely would have driven me to a Grilla or Rec Tec, but until I need to upsize, I am very happy now.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 12, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> I respect your opinion and your right...some people can be anal and I know I am one of them.  My thought is if they make a unit that eliminates one variable (temp) then why not?  Lets face it...there are a lot of variables that go into great food coming off of a smoker.  I never mastered the "art" of maintain a fire.  I never had that much time to do so.  Now along comes a unit that you literally set it and it does all the work...sign me up.  I want to spend what little time I have with this enjoying my friends and family and not hovering over a fire while everybody else gets you enjoy everybody company.  The people that do have that mastered I do envy you because you are that much better in this hobby and to do so is not easy.
> If you have 2 pellet smokers side by side...one with PID and one without...and I know the one without will put out great food but I have to babysit it more to do so...Ill save for the other....which I did and its what I bought.  If somebody cant afford the one with then no problem they will learn its quirks and put out great food as well.
> Call me lazy ...I wanted it to be easier...ehh the food is great...LOL



As you allude to, there are so many variables involved in getting a good result.

Because of this, I want to eliminate as many variables as I can.

As to the position that some pellet grills use temperature swings to their advantage and give more smoke.

Well, few if any  pellet grills are going to give the degree of smokiness that a stick burner or WSM, or UDS, is going to give.

However my WSM won't hold temps as tight as my Rec Tec.

I figure that everything is a compromise.  In exchange for being able to not have to babysit a smoker or grill, in other words, run my cooks in a pellet grill and being able to do other things in the meantime, I am going to sacrifice some depth of smoke taste when it comes to my foods.

However if I'm going to have to deal with temperature swings, well then what is the point if my reward after dealing with them is the light smoke characteristic of pellet grill food?

I can live with the lighter smoke that a pellet grill gives, and have actually developed a taste for it.  I can deal with that in exchange for the *convenience* of "set it and forget it."

However I'm entirely not willing to deal with light smoke AND watching temps bounce all over the place, same as, if not worse than what I see on my WSM, and for less reward in smoke taste of the finished result.

But I think that the proof is in the pudding, so to speak, and to use a food analogy.

Think about it NU2SMOKE, and anyone else who wishes to comment.

How many people do we see swapping out non PID controllers for PID controllers?

Now, how many times do we hear about someone who bought a grill WITH a PID controller, swapping it out for a non PID controller, supposedly because it gives better smoke flavor?

People can see right through that.  Even if the discussion is about "smoke".  Again, no pun intended.

Those manufacturers  arguing that non PID controlled grills give "more smoke flavor" than do PID controlled grills, because the temperature fluctuations are somehow a "plus" towards getting more smoke flavor, are typically the same  exact companies which are "late"  to the party in bringing a PID controlled grill to market and to the public.

That above, for me, settles the matter as to which is perceived to be, and IMO accurately so, "better".

If non PID controllers were "better" and gave better "smoke taste", well then people would not be buying PID controlled grills at all.

And those who did buy them, would be lining up to rip out the PID controllers and replace them with non PID controllers.

Of course though, we don't see very many descriptions of this.

Again, check with Rec Tec and others like Smoke Daddy who sell individual PID controllers.

Why are they successful at selling them?  Why aren't they aggressively hawking non PID controllers, and telling people how good the food cooked with them taste vs food cooked on PID controlled grills  and selling non PID controllers individually?


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 12, 2019)

Well My first smoker was a gift from my wife for our anniversary 5 years ago. A 40" MES.  All she knew was I wanted a smoke but never once did I say which one I wanted.  She got me that because it was elec and held temps easily and it had Blu-tooth and she know im A TECHIE JUNKIE.  The woman knows me well... I have told here every day the other than my kids...its the best gift I was ever given and we enjoyed it thoroughly. It doesn't produce tons of smoke (unless you try to use pellets and then it almost catches fire...dont ask me how I know) and I loved the food it made. To me the smoke was just right.

Ya know 
S
 SlowmotionQue
 you have a stampede and I have the Bull...both of which has the super smoke setting so if I am looking to really pour it on then I set the first hour to super smoke then set the temp.  Comes out perfectly.  Did you see the smoke ring on those ribs...LOL

I love my grill and I hope everybody loves the model they chose for whatever reason they chose it.  But when I'm asked what grill....REC TEC for me it is!


----------



## TXvet (Jul 12, 2019)

All great points. I think I’ve decided on a smaller unit with a PID controller, just to get started. I’m brand new and could use the consistency the PIDs bring. If nexessary, I’ll toss on a pellet tube for some extra smoke. But I need to learn on something that’s as easy as possible. Need less stress is my life. Not more.  Lol.  Thanks for everyone’s input. It’s a great community, for sure.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 12, 2019)

TXvet said:


> All great points. I think I’ve decided on a smaller unit with a PID controller, just to get started. I’m brand new and could use the consistency the PIDs bring. If nexessary, I’ll toss on a pellet tube for some extra smoke. But I need to learn on something that’s as easy as possible. Need less stress is my life. Not more.  Lol.  Thanks for everyone’s input. It’s a great community, for sure.


If ya get the Rec Tec...no pellet tube needed I promise.  And the food is amazing! Not to mention...there is an entire forum dedicated to them which like here has great people for help and support!


----------



## mike243 (Jul 14, 2019)

1 thing that always make me laugh is folks claim how great a company's customer service is, do folks just call them up to say hey and thanks? I would have thought you call when you have some kind of problem lol and that's not just grills or smokers I see it about just about any product.


----------



## Fishonshawn (Jul 14, 2019)

mike243 said:


> 1 thing that always make me laugh is folks claim how great a company's customer service is, do folks just call them up to say hey and thanks? I would have thought you call when you have some kind of problem lol and that's not just grills or smokers I see it about just about any product.


Yeah you do call them when there is an issue. It's how they handle it that makes them good. Your usually already in a sour mood having an issue with a product ( which can and does happen with any product from any company) but some companies handle those issues better than others. Some blame you for the issue, some might act like its your fault but will replace it anyways and others apologize for the issue and try to go out of their way to not only replace or fix the issue but then give you something for your troubles. I don't quite get your post, are you saying that it shouldn't matter how the customer service is because you shouldn't have an issue to begin with?


----------



## mike243 (Jul 14, 2019)

folks brag about how great their grill or smoker or any thing is then tell how great customer service treated them, what made them have to contact them in the first place?


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 14, 2019)

mike243 said:


> folks brag about how great their grill or smoker or any thing is then tell how great customer service treated them, what made them have to contact them in the first place?


I bought my Vision Grill at a discount because it was a display model. During its time as a display model one of the side trays was broken. I called Vision and they sent me a replacement free of charge.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 14, 2019)

mike243 said:


> folks brag about how great their grill or smoker or any thing is then tell how great customer service treated them, what made them have to contact them in the first place?



Sometimes it’s just questions on operating the product.

Or better put, misinterpretation as to how to properly operate it and what’s to be expected during normal operation, and in turn perceiving an “issue”, which might not be one and calling about that.

Other times it may be a simple question about operation.

And yes, as with anything designed, delivered or built with human hands, genuine issues can developed and there may be inquiries and concerns with those.

It is in how all of the above are managed  which separates Rec Tec’s customer service for their products from some of the others.

Furthermore, and just as importantly, it’s in the relative “scarcity” of issue described in their products, as well as the “scarcity of of problems of certain types”, ie “common problems”,  found in their product offerings, as compared to  too many of their competitors.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 14, 2019)

The only problem I have with Rec Tec is their advertising....THEY DONT!  I came across them by accident and then found out thru word of mouth how great they were. Had I known about them 6 months ago I would have bought it 6 months ago. Hmmm a company that now 10+years old...growing fast that does no advertising....That has to speak volumes to their quality to me!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 14, 2019)

mike243 said:


> folks brag about how great their grill or smoker or any thing is then tell how great customer service treated them, what made them have to contact them in the first place?



Electronics can go bad it's a fact of life. 
Moving parts can jam it's a fact of life.
Parts wear out it's a fact of life. 
Items get damaged in delivery it's a fact of life.
Not every smoker is tested before it ships it's a fact of life. 
Some incompetent employee at a store doesn't put the smoker together correctly. It's a fact of life. 
The owner could just be a complete dolt. It's a fact of life.

There are many other examples. It doesn't matter why the call was made. It's how the company resolves/handles the issue. I'd much rather deal with a company that is open to helping then one that gives you the run-around.

Chris

Chris


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 14, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Electronics can go bad it's a fact of life.
> Moving parts can jam it's a fact of life.
> Parts wear out it's a fact of life.
> Items get damaged in delivery it's a fact of life.
> ...


AMEN!!


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 14, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Electronics can go bad it's a fact of life.
> Moving parts can jam it's a fact of life.
> Parts wear out it's a fact of life.
> Items get damaged in delivery it's a fact of life.
> ...



Well said.

And if I’m not mistaken, you own a MAK.

One of the most respected pellet grills out there, and yes, as well made as they are and as good of a reputation that they enjoy, still it’s not impossible for things to go wrong with them sometimes.

I recall Baby Back Maniac posting up about a WiFi connection issue he initially had with his.

But what you said above, is on point.

It’s in how the company handles those issues which will inevitably come up from time to time.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 14, 2019)

Sorry no MAK here. I'm a Weberholic. 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 14, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Sorry no MAK here. I'm a Weberholic.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris



Yeah, that's right.   I must have gotten you mixed up with someone else.

At any rate, even the most highly regarded machines can have a problem now and then


----------



## bregent (Jul 15, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> Hmmm a company that now 10+years old...growing fast that does no advertising....That has to speak volumes to their quality to me!



That's incorrect, they've been advertising heavily on the web for years. Until very recently, they would always appear first in any search results for any brand of pellet grill. Other manufactures have realized they need to also pay to avoid getting bumped by RecTec in search results. But they still pay for premium ad placements on google and other search engines, youtube, etc. Nothing wrong with it, that's how you advertise these days.


----------



## TXvet (Jul 15, 2019)

So I hate to throw a wench in things- I thought I had made up my mind. But a local outdoor store just announced a decent sale on their Green Mountsin Grills. I hadn’t thought about them much but I can get a Daniel Boone with WIFI for $649. So thy marked it down $150 but I’m not sold. I’m seen a lot of people online talking about quality issues, wide temp swings, even really uneven temps across the grill grate. 

What do y’all think about the GMG?  I can certainly get a larger cooking surface (taller too for turkeys, bee can chickens, etc.) for less money. Features seem to be comparable. Should I pick one up on sale or pass them by?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 15, 2019)

TXvet said:


> ..... So thy marked it down $150 but I’m not sold. *I’m seen a lot of people online talking about quality issues, wide temp swings, even really uneven temps across the grill grate*.



Well, with that statement, you seem to have almost answered the following question.



TXvet said:


> What do y’all think about the GMG?  I can certainly get a larger cooking surface (taller too for turkeys, bee can chickens, etc.) for less money. Features seem to be comparable. Should I pick one up on sale or pass them by?



Absolutely, positively and without a doubt,  you should pick one up.  Right now.

But only if you're sure that you are ready to join those who are already talking about,..... lets see, how did you put it before???  I forgot.......

Oh yeah.  Here we go....



TXvet said:


> ....*quality issues, wide temp swings, even really uneven temps across the grill grate*.



Are you ready to sign up for that, and pay your $649.00 initiation fee?

Well, if so, then.....Yes, yes.....Definitely, get to it.  Jump right in if you're interested in joining that group that you describe above,  so that you can post up about all of the grilling real estate that you have this week, and then  post up your very  own story about the _*"....quality issues, wide temp swings, even really uneven temps across the grill grate..",*_  next week......after spending $649.00 plus whatever in shipping or anything else that can be tacked on, and that you won't be getting back after your report.

Good luck.  But it seems to me, like you've answered your own question.


----------



## megabrisket (Jul 15, 2019)

TXvet said:


> Should I pick one up on sale or pass them by?


It sounds like you're on the fence enough to regret it if you do. If you can part $650 now, I'd save for a couple months, do some mroe research, and get something you're more excited to get. I saved for a year for my OG Grilla from Grilla Grills. I did a lot of research before and even during my saving time and I never really wavered on what I was purchasing. I threw a couple of extra add ons at it and my out the door price was $979. That's only $320 more than what you're looking at. I know "only" $320 right? But it's worth saving for a few extra months to get something you'll really like than regret $650! People always ask was good customer service looks like. I joined a FB group for Grilla and the head pit master for the company and the head of marketing and "everything else lol" are both in the group constantly. I saw the head marketing guy, Mark Graham, give out his personal cell phone number on a Sunday afternoon to help a guy out once. Right there in the comments section, on a Sunday. I hadn't purchased yet and had already decided but that was just the assurance I needed that, even IF something went wrong, I'd be well taken care of. There's good customer service, and there's there's GOOD customer service. So far I've loved every second of my grill these last few months and haven't once regretted my purchase! If I were you I'd save and do some more research. :)


----------

